# Bonito gear



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. I caught a giant eight pound bonito at Navarre beach fishing pier and I think I'm hooked. That was probably the most fun fight of my life, and I would love to do it again.
I normally would use my rod and reel setup, but it nearly spooled me and I don't want that happening again. I saw people using these reels that had a spool that was extremely short, but really wide. What are these?
I think I know what kind of rod to get just need some suggestions for the reel. Also, what lures work well for them besides gotchas and spoons and the such? I also saw people using this white soft plastic with a forked tail on it. I caught mine on a gold spoon but I need something else to use for the bo-bos that are right next to the pier. My gold spoon just dangles on top of the water when i get it within about 30 ft of the pier. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

I use a stradic ci4 3000 with 10lb power pro and I use a hexhead jig


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

On a pier it's probably better to be "over geared" so you don't get spooled on a big fish.

The reels you probably saw were older Penn reels like a Penn 704 through Penn 707. They were built to have larger drags on a medium sized reel. They are fine reels and sort of a tradition to own one for pier fisherman.

(I just found a nice lefty Penn 707)


But with new technology on drag systems, the bigger flatter spools aren't really necessary. Any good medium sized reel will fit the bill. I am impressed by the Penn Battle The 5000, 6000 or 7000 model would be a good choice.


Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A Penn Battle 4000 would be perfect. It holds plenty of line and is still very compact. Spool it with 15lb braid or 10-12lb mono. There are a lot of rods that will match that reel. I would go for something medium-heavy in action with a firm butt section but a soft tip for throwing small lures


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Let me know when you need some hex head jig or just plain jig heads for them, I pour them, paint them, and tie them. Just PM me or email me and I'll get up with you.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

A 3000 size reel is about right w/a white jig. I pour and tie my own and add some flashabou to the lateral line of the jig. I'll use white craft fur instead of white crimped nylon in order to get some additional motion. But, the most productive outfit is a bubble rig w/a fly. It can't be beat for false albacore/bonito/bonita. I've seen guys with modest prices set-ups catch more bobos than most if they are using the bubble rig w/fly. 

Have fun ....


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Alright thank you so much guys! This really helped. Tight lines


----------

